# Saw a novel neckline treatment..can someone help with figuring it out?



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Saw this on Pinterest. IT is so beautiful. Can any of you wizards on KP help with figuring out how it is done?


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

That is neat! Looks like an icoRd but not sure how they captured the diagonal...will follow

Found page and Google translated some interesting other necklines but no instructions - still looking!


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

It appears to be a crochet border. Very interesting.


----------



## mookiedlite (Jul 9, 2012)

http://turtlegirl76.com/2010/11/04/tutorial-twister-garter-cuffedging/ Hope this helps.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

mookiedlite said:


> http://turtlegirl76.com/2010/11/04/tutorial-twister-garter-cuffedging/ Hope this helps.


Good find!


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

mookiedlite said:


> http://turtlegirl76.com/2010/11/04/tutorial-twister-garter-cuffedging/ Hope this helps.


Thank you for this. That is beautiful, but it is a knit border.

What is in the pic I posted looks like it is crochet & after the knit neckline is done. Hoping somebody finds a way to do it


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

i right clicked on image and did google image search....on sites after the pictures click on one for the Zebra...you will have to have the translating button as it is in Russian????? good luck


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Interesting finish.


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

albie said:


> i right clicked on image and did google image search....on sites after the pictures click on one for the Zebra...you will have to have the translating button as it is in Russian????? good luck


Thank you..I tried what you did..cam up with this image. But not instructions.
Still searching....


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sweet. Following to see what the other say about this sorry I don't have anything to add


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

It looks like you chain X number of stitches in one color, slip stitch it to the neckline, chain some more, drop that color, and repeat for the other colors, slip stitching one stitch over on the sweater. Of course, it looks like the the neck of the sweater was worked in such a way to have those stitches on the right side to work into. It could be the bound off edge is on the right side, and you slip through it _and_ the body of the sweater to join.


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

The tool shown in your photo is a crochet hook. I googled crochet chain twisted trim and found crochet 2 color chain edging tutorial. Although she uses 2 colors on a crocheted foundation and 5 colors are used in your photo, it appears to me that this technique can be applied to knitting as shown in photo.


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Audreyjean said:


> The tool shown in your photo is a crochet hook. I googled crochet chain twisted trim and found crochet 2 color chain edging tutorial. Although she uses 2 colors on a crocheted foundation and 5 colors are used in your photo, it appears to me that this technique can be applied to knitting as shown in photo.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=973825872721919



Is this what you were refering to?
I think you may be right...Thanks for the find :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

tutorial in pics only - language still Russian but you get the idea
http://veajem.ru/interesnaya-i-prostaya-ideya-oformleniya-gorloviny.html


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

Maltova said:


> https://www.facebook.com/RepeatCrafterMe/videos/973825872721919/?qsefr=1
> 
> Is this what you were refering to?
> I think you may be right...Thanks for the find :sm24: :sm24:


Different video but same technique. You are welcome!


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

You may have to copy & paste this into your browser, but you can do the exact same thing using 5 colors and spacing the colors. Instead of moving one color over the other, you will be crocheting over 4 colors. I haven't tried it, but I assume you will have to carefully space your colors with one crochet stitch to one knitted bindoff. Now I don't know how the rib was added; I lose the picture to pixels befor I can examine the photo closely. It is an interesting edging!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

That is one beautifully done border and the photo showing the entire sweater with the horse is just amazing!!!


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Maltova said:


> https://www.facebook.com/RepeatCrafterMe/videos/973825872721919/?qsefr=1
> 
> Is this what you were refering to?
> I think you may be right...Thanks for the find :sm24: :sm24:


Great video! Thanks for the link. This maybe on a neckline of a sweater in my future.


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Conchalea said:


> Great video! Thanks for the link. This maybe on a neckline of a sweater in my future.


Yes, of course, it will be incorporated in one of mine future projects too!!


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

I had never seen anything like this before but now am totally intrigued. The videos and instructional pictures are great and make it very clear how to do the trim. Thank you Maltova for bringing it to our attention and thank you to those who helped with finding the instructions.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Do you guys think that the knitted piece above the trim is folded over and somehow finished or closed with the trim?


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> Do you guys think that the knitted piece above the trim is folded over and somehow finished or closed with the trim?


I think you're right.

A lovely project.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

From original picture: attach orange color to first available st ch÷ st let dangle, then green, then yellow then brown, , then blue- return to orange pass over top of work ((truthfully would n eed to double check on actual work , but thinking you tie in behind yellow)), ch ÷st bring over top tie in next to blue, ch÷ st, dangle; pick up greenpassing over top inserting into brown on back, ch÷stitches, bring over to of piece, slip st it stitch next to orange, ch÷stitches and leave dangling; pick up yellow pass over top of piece slip st into st next to grren on back side, ch÷, pass back over top of piece and slip into space next to front attachment, ch ÷st, repeat as necessary. 

In other words, the stitches you make from the back will build the padding under the stitches you make from the front, back stitches will pass one leg of an Xthat will be hidden by the opposing leg of the X.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

nancylea57 said:


> From original picture: attach orange color to first available st ch÷ st let dangle, then green, then yellow then brown, , then blue- return to orange pass over top of work ((truthfully would n eed to double check on actual work , but thinking you tie in behind yellow)), ch ÷st bring over top tie in next to blue, ch÷ st, dangle; pick up greenpassing over top inserting into brown on back, ch÷stitches, bring over to of piece, slip st it stitch next to orange, ch÷stitches and leave dangling; pick up yellow pass over top of piece slip st into st next to grren on back side, ch÷, pass back over top of piece and slip into space next to front attachment, ch ÷st, repeat as necessary.
> 
> In other words, the stitches you make from the back will build the padding under the stitches you make from the front, back stitches will pass one leg of an Xthat will be hidden by the opposing leg of the X.


The crocheted works really fast but I think she single crochets the new yarn to the garment then chains 4-5 (I watched early this am & cant recall exactly now) Otherwise it's just like you say, laying each color over the chains of the previous ones. What a great technique!


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Yarn Happy said:


> Do you guys think that the knitted piece above the trim is folded over and somehow finished or closed with the trim?


I think so too..but am not able to picture exactly how. Needs some R&D :sm09: :sm09:

How have the sleeve trims been worked? After the crochet trim, have stitches been picked up & then the sleeve cap worked?
What about the trim at the bottom of the sweater?


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

crivitz said:


> I had never seen anything like this before but now am totally intrigued. The videos and instructional pictures are great and make it very clear how to do the trim. Thank you Maltova for bringing it to our attention and thank you to those who helped with finding the instructions.


You are welcome crivitz!
Just when I think I've seen most of all there is, along comes something so eye-catching & I have to know how it is done...and KP to the rescue :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

beaz said:


> tutorial in pics only - language still Russian but you get the idea
> http://veajem.ru/interesnaya-i-prostaya-ideya-oformleniya-gorloviny.html


Yes, this helped to understand..thanks for the link.
Amazing how someone more often than not finds the perfect link..my searches are rather pathetic...may need to polish my search skills :sm01:


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Maltova said:


> I think so too..but am not able to picture exactly how. Needs some R&D :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> How have the sleeve trims been worked? After the crochet trim, have stitches been picked up & then the sleeve cap worked?
> What about the trim at the bottom of the sweater?


Yes trim is worked in place and before next "stage" of basic garment.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

It is NOT a Knit border the photo even shows a crochet hook being used.


----------



## aussiebead (Sep 22, 2015)

What a great find. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

nancylea57 said:


> Yes trim is worked in place and before next "stage" of basic garment.


Thank you for the clarification...I was confused. Now clear :sm20:


----------



## LeanMeanIndyJean (Jan 23, 2017)

I love the look of this. Thanks for sharing it and hope someone can completely solve the mystery.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

I love the look as a decorative finish for a sweater. The tutorial by turtlegirl is quite interesting, and I wonder if that could be bound off instead of used as beginning of socks. Then, maybe it could just be couched to the edge of the sweater. I don't crochet, so the suggestions on crocheting the band are like Greek to me. I'll keep watching to see whether some one comes up with the answer that would really work for me--but thanks for the post and starting the wheels turning on how to use this.


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

I love this and would love to try it.
What is confusing to me in the Russian pictures is that it looks like she has the right side of the garment facing her, then she has folded the neck towards her and then does the trim. Wouldn't this put the trim on the inside of the garment? Obviously it wasn't done that way, but the picture doesn't show you exactly how it was.
Marg


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

That is a lovely neckline, looks like a crochet cord twisted , will have a go today


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

That is a lovely neckline, looks like a crochet cord twisted , will have a go today


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

dancewithmarg said:


> I love this and would love to try it.
> What is confusing to me in the Russian pictures is that it looks like she has the right side of the garment facing her, then she has folded the neck towards her and then does the trim. Wouldn't this put the trim on the inside of the garment? Obviously it wasn't done that way, but the picture doesn't show you exactly how it was.
> Marg


What is show is the sleeve trim. After the trim is crocheted, stitches are picked up & the top of the sleeve is knit.
You can make out by the colour stripes below the edge. At least that is my take on this


----------



## The wheeze (Nov 11, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> It looks like you chain X number of stitches in one color, slip stitch it to the neckline, chain some more, drop that color, and repeat for the other colors, slip stitching one stitch over on the sweater. Of course, it looks like the the neck of the sweater was worked in such a way to have those stitches on the right side to work into. It could be the bound off edge is on the right side, and you slip through it _and_ the body of the sweater to join.


This is exactly right. I am doing it now with two colors called candy cane border


----------



## charlieandrus (Aug 12, 2016)

Maltova said:


> Saw this on Pinterest. IT is so beautiful. Can any of you wizards on KP help with figuring out how it is done?


Wow! That is so cool. Really makes the sweater, although it also reduces the things one can wear with it.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

Another tutorial

http://newstitchaday.com/?s=TWISTED+TRIM


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

The wheeze said:


> This is exactly right. I am doing it now with two colors called candy cane border


Oh WOW! You already started? what have you put aside for this??? :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

yellowrose741 said:


> Another tutorial
> 
> http://newstitchaday.com/?s=TWISTED+TRIM


Unable to access...don't know why..tried it a few times


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Interesting!


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

hmmm, don't know why you can't access. If you just go to new stitch a day and put twisted trim in the search, it will come up


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Maltova said:


> Unable to access...don't know why..tried it a few times


This is a cable twisted edge in one color, it is very cute but not the same.

http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-twisted-trim-edge/


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok ladies......The pattern for this sweater "Rainbowed Zebra" is a free pattern on Ravelry. PDF download in English with photo tutorial of twisted edge in English.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Yes, thank you Audreyjean 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rainbowed-zebra


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

Yarn Happy you did good finding this!
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you for solving the puzzle YarnHappy. I saved this pattern not so much for the sweater but for the technique on the collar. Very creative. Good detective work.
And good eye Maltova for spotting this sweater. A trim like that has all sorts of possibilities for use.


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Yarn Happy said:


> Yes, thank you
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rainbowed-zebra


YAY! YAY! Thanks a ton! KPers are THE BESTEST :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I only posted the link, Audreyjean found it!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

mookiedlite said:


> http://turtlegirl76.com/2010/11/04/tutorial-twister-garter-cuffedging/ Hope this helps.


This is a great tutorial! Can't wait to try it! Thanks for sharing the link!!


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing - love that technique and can't wait to try it ;-)


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> Yes, thank you Audreyjean
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rainbowed-zebra


Thank you for sharing this link! Want to use this edging on a sweater, not on socks, so this is very helpful!


----------



## joyfulstitch (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for the love k to the pattern! I found Russian patterns so impressive. Unfortunately they aren't always available in English. I was so happy to find this one is available in English and it is Free! Yea!!


----------



## JuliaKay (Jun 21, 2014)

The cochet is a reverse crochet. I added that to a poncho edge. It is an easy stitch and looks great.


----------



## JuliaKay (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm changing my thought. On closer inspection, I see it's not reverse crochet. Will have to give that stitch a try. You guys and gals make our art form so interesting.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I am so happy I read all the comments on this one!!!! This is an absolutely fascinating design element. I have this one saved and will definitely make this one.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

What a pretty edging! And so simple once the technique is decoded. One needn't even be skilled at crochet as it is two simple stitches. Thank you to all your sleuths who figured this out.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Maltova said:


> https://www.facebook.com/RepeatCrafterMe/videos/973825872721919/?qsefr=1
> 
> Is this what you were refering to?
> I think you may be right...Thanks for the find :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you for the link. This is really nice.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

I love the trim. Wish I could crochet!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

imalulu said:


> I love the trim. Wish I could crochet!


That is only a simple chain she is using. I'm sure someone could show you how.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

I would suggest that the coloured 'cords' are crochet chain, which are then caught in sequence with a slip stitch onto the front of the cast (bind) off edge, the other colours carried along underneath, providing the raised effect, then the neck rib is picked up on the back edge of the cast off edge and knitted from there, being folded in half and caught down on the inside. Hope this helps.


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

We've come to the logical conclusion of this thread. Now we need to see projects with elements of this incorporated. Hoping to see some magic


----------



## sandie r. (Dec 3, 2011)

When someone figures it out please repost. It would make great sweater necklines


----------



## HOVE (May 6, 2016)

Generosity of time and effort to help on this site is inspiring!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

wow,looks so nice, but cant help.


----------



## fiberlady (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you so much Audreyjean and Yarnhappy. I love this


----------



## tatonkawoman (Nov 1, 2016)

http://www.how-to-crochet-instructions.com/crochet-edgings.html

I think it is the 2nd one down.


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

I really like that. I hope someone can figure the pattern out. I want to try it on a sweater.


----------



## COgramma (Aug 9, 2014)

All of this great information and research is why I love this site!


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks to all for this really cute sweater with a great edge.


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

mookiedlite said:


> http://turtlegirl76.com/2010/11/04/tutorial-twister-garter-cuffedging/ Hope this helps.


Saw the neckline question and your answer......would love to try that some time. Thanks for posting.


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

Really attractive neckline. Someone gave a site to do that--thanks for posting question.


----------



## Clay Lady (Jan 16, 2012)

mookiedlite said:


> http://turtlegirl76.com/2010/11/04/tutorial-twister-garter-cuffedging/ Hope this helps.


wonderful, thank you for posting the link


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Maltova said:


> https://www.facebook.com/RepeatCrafterMe/videos/973825872721919/?qsefr=1
> 
> Is this what you were refering to?
> I think you may be right...Thanks for the find :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks for the link. This looks so simple. Thanks again.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Love this site!! I am always learning . And not only knitting and crochet.Tried roasted cauliflower tonight for tea . Delicious .


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

shoppingwithsunshine said:


> Love this site!! I am always learning . And not only knitting and crochet.Tried roasted cauliflower tonight for tea . Delicious .


Oh my goodness that sounds wonderful. Could you please share your directions?


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

I absolutely love this trim, the sweater is adorable too. Thank you to all for researching and finding the information. So glad I took a break from cleaning and decided to look at KP. Blessings


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

Audreyjean said:


> Ok ladies......The pattern for this sweater "Rainbowed Zebra" is a free pattern on Ravelry. PDF download in English with photo tutorial of twisted edge in English.


You wonderful, wonderful woman! I don't know how you found this, but I'm SO glad you did. Thank you, thank you, thank you! This pattern has been calling to me from the first post. Now, happy days are just ahead. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yarn Happy said:


> Yes, thank you Audreyjean
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rainbowed-zebra


It always amazes me the speed with which KPers can locate a particular pattern. Thank you Yarn Happy for your diligent work. I just know, though, that some day I am going to have to finish learning Russian, just so I can read their patterns. I am always awestruck with Russian designs. I do wish that more of them were translated into English.

This is a really interesting trim, one that I just might incorporate. Thank you again for bringing this to our attention and to Yarn Happy for locating the pattern.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

All I can say is we have some amazing researchers on this site. I've bookmarked several suggestions for creating the twisted trim using different techniques. Audreyjean, kudos to you for finding the pattern on Ravelry for that cute sweater with instructions for the twisted trim. You all are fantastic. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

You carry the 3 different colored cords along picking up a different color to attach, then the next time you attach, you pick up a different color and keep going on until you are finished. Similar to braiding. I have done it with 2 colors but it shouldn't be any harder with 3. I have Lucy Neatby's knitting tutorials and she teaches this. I see you have a link to go to. YAY!!!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Post removed, as no help at all.....sorry!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I've been following this thread, and thank you all, with special thanks to Audreyjean, for something new to try!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Audreyjean said:


> Ok ladies......The pattern for this sweater "Rainbowed Zebra" is a free pattern on Ravelry. PDF download in English with photo tutorial of twisted edge in English.


Thanks to you and to Audreyjean!!!!! This is such an adorable pattern and a new technique too!!! ((((((HUGS)))))) to both of you!!!!


----------



## Barbara L. (Nov 6, 2012)

I agree. It is 3 single chain stitch crochet stands of each color. Single ccrichry chain stitch looks like knitting. Then the strands are alternately attached to the neckline. The color that is not being used at the time is carried in the middle providing the 'filler' for the cord. Very interesting concept and decoration for the neckline


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

willi66 said:


> Sweet. Following to see what the other say about this sorry I don't have anything to add


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Woe! You women are amazing and Audrey jean and yarn happy . .... THANKS FOR THE "FREE LINK!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Maltova said:


> Thank you for this. That is beautiful, but it is a knit border.
> 
> What is in the pic I posted looks like it is crochet & after the knit neckline is done. Hoping somebody finds a way to do it


I think it may be an Icord....


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

Maltova said:


> Saw this on Pinterest. IT is so beautiful. Can any of you wizards on KP help with figuring out how it is done?


I think its in Russian which you don't seem to be able to translate which is a shame as it very smart way to finish your neck


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Maxine R said:


> I think its in Russian which you don't seem to be able to translate which is a shame as it very smart way to finish your neck


Maxine, Audreyjean found the pattern and instructions on Ravelry. The pattern is free and its called "Rainbowed Zebra". You can download the pattern in either Russian or English. Enjoy! It looks like a fun one to knit.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

This will get us into a twist!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Interesting. It looks rolled.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

I foresee many new projects with this trim showing up in the picture section!


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

Maltova said:


> Thank you for this. That is beautiful, but it is a knit border.
> 
> What is in the pic I posted looks like it is crochet & after the knit neckline is done. Hoping somebody finds a way to do it


I think it is definitely knitted


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Let's see: Looks to be 3 yarn strands - maybe one is used for anchor. If you pick up each color and maybe knit 5 rows, anchor the first color and all 3 strands each color are kept on the inside, anchor the next color and repeat for all colors. Then anchor each color again, knit 5 rows and repeat.


----------



## 88863 (Mar 12, 2013)

All I have to add to the discussion isthat I want to try it myself! I wonder if it would be stretchy enough to put on a hat?


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

BlueJay21 said:


> It always amazes me the speed with which KPers can locate a particular pattern. Thank you Yarn Happy for your diligent work. I just know, though, that some day I am going to have to finish learning Russian, just so I can read their patterns. I am always awestruck with Russian designs. I do wish that more of them were translated into English.
> 
> This is a really interesting trim, one that I just might incorporate. Thank you again for bringing this to our attention and to Yarn Happy for locating the pattern.


I am sorry, I was remiss in thanking only Yarn Happy when I should also have thanked AudreyJean for her diligent work in finding this pattern. Thank you AudreyJean and Yarn Happy. I am so looking forward to being able to include this in my work.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

mookiedlite said:


> http://turtlegirl76.com/2010/11/04/tutorial-twister-garter-cuffedging/ Hope this helps.


wow that's clever. will definitely be trying that at some point.


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow.....this is so great.....never saw anything like this! 
Great trim, this would really be easy to chain to a knit project also!


----------



## kacsa (Sep 9, 2015)

This video is with 2 colors. You can use as many colors as you would like.

If you have the plain knitted edge, you can slip the half double row, just use the knitted stitches.


----------

